# what to do with small unripened apples



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

My apple tree is somewhere under all that storm fall from a large maple tree. So my question is what can I do with several pounds of small unripened apples?


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Are they tart or sweet apples? Not sure what can be done but if tart you might be able to make applesauce or pie filling would take more sugar. Hopefully someone comes along with suggestions. Dot think they continue to ripen like some fruits do. Why are you able to leave them to ripen more?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Make jelly. It's very good!


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

jam or jelly?


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I think you can make your own pectin if they are green yet.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

i put all the fallen apples on a scale today final count is 18 lbs. i am going to be making a lot of apple butter


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

update i made 16 jars of apple butter


----------

